# Need some help / advice



## Black Dog (May 19, 2006)

Hello,

I'm taking my Dad fishing this coming Monday, pending the weather. He is an avid freshwater fly fisherman and would like to give the salt a try. We have the gear, rods and I picked some flies up at FTU based on the sales guy's recommendations. My problem is that with the colder weather, I'm not really sure where to wade to put him on a fish (any fish) with a fly rod. With conventional tackle, I'd probably drift and blind cast deeper water. We plan on heading to Matty (east or west), and if it were warmer, I'd know right where to go, what to look for, to find reds. But with the cold, I'm not so sure. Any advice (technique, fly, general geography) is helpful, I just don't want to be in the complete wrong place without a chance.

Cheers


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Both have grass beds (E&W Matagorda) Greens Bayou area in West Matty has some grass beds that could be waded. Same with East Matty. Going from Sargent just go across to Matagorda shoreline and look for grass beds.

Joe


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Joe has the right idea. Monday's on Greens Bayou are quiet and quite wonderful. Lots of birds to see there right now. Hopefully the Duck hunters take the day off. Dark grass beds will hold heat a little better than the sand flats. Same with dark soft muddy areas if you plan on staying in the boat. Greens has a lot of oyster so please be careful. Look for the redfish to cruise the deeper water guts early until you get (hopefully) some sunshine on the flats later in the day. Water clarity should be as good as you are going to get so be very quiet during your wade and you might just have a pod or two come your way! For the deeper guts and potholes try a # 2-4 olive bendback with an imbedded rattle for early day blind casting if you have some. Let your fly go deep (floro tippet and leader will help) then short 2" strips about two second apart will usually get some attention. Once things warm up a bit get out of the boat and go get'm. If water is super clear go with a supple color olive/grey/beige with very little flash. If they are feeding they'll see it just fine. Remember colder water means slow your presentation down. Have a great time with your Dad he's deserves the trip I'm bett'n. GOOD LUCK!

If he likes Texas fly fishing bring him to one of our meetings, he'll have a blast! (texasflyfishers.org)


----------



## Scott F (Aug 26, 2005)

West Matty South shoreline. Green's is a good suggestion. Small flies are in general better for fresh water guys not used to casting in wind. Suggest small crab with small weight or spoon fly. Not may shrimp left, but tie on whatever you have and have fun.

No need to start early, wait for sun to get up and start warming things up. If wading, get within casting distance of bank/dry land. Look for reds entering and exiting the cordgrass for sight casting. When wading close to bank in W Matty, lots of grass/sand or grass/mud edges right at dry land. Save the light colored and cordgrass for sight casting and blind cast the dark grass. Keep moving to you find 1, then slow way down and spend more time looking than moving.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

So there you have it from another TFF club member who is a very accomplished salty. Check your "cordgrass" edges first but keep a keen eye toward the slightly deeper darker grass beds for cruising red fish. Remember slow down and make NO NOISE! the quieter you wade the more fish you will catch! i LIKE WHAT HE SAID "SPEND MORE TIME LOOKING THAT MOVING" that is good info from a saltwater fly fisher. Many a fish has been caught coming to us than us going to him!

CHECK US OUT...


----------



## Black Dog (May 19, 2006)

Thanks guys, that's what I was looking for. I really appreciate it.
Cheers


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

I recently updated my blog with a post about the basics of sight casting. Although very elementary, you may find a few useful tips. Good luck and let us know how it goes! Heres a link to the post: https://www.deployoutdoors.com/?p=1311


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Bravo!*



salty_waders said:


> I recently updated my blog with a post about the basics of sight casting. Although very elementary, you may find a few useful tips. Good luck and let us know how it goes! Heres a link to the post: https://www.deployoutdoors.com/?p=1311


Way to go SW! I really like the way you wrote this.


----------

